# Great Western logo or ads?



## KansasJack (Jul 3, 2008)

I have an early 1900s Great Western Cyrus that I want to restore and add a tank to, but I have no idea what the graphics or decals looked like. Does anyone know where I can find a sample of the Great Western logo? Thanks.


----------

